# corel videoStudio "unable to load library"



## baarish (Jan 7, 2009)

Iam using corel videoStudio 12 on Vista Home premium, 1.7 GHz, and 1 GB ram. 
Iam applying auto effects and transition to the images.
When making a video file, it says on some effects, "unable to load library"
any suggestions what to do


----------

